# CJ and Lucy



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

These two does are second and third time fresheners. 
I thot I had CJ bred to my paint boer but then 3 weeks later her son jumped the fence and probly bred her. She had suspicious looking discharge that day so quite sure it happened. :sigh: That would put her due Mar 30 and I think she seems on target for that. Along with the fact of being mother and son....both are polled! Guess we'll see what we get.
And then Lucy is the doe that aborted last fall. I was limited for space to keep her separate so she is now also bred by the polled buck and due April 6. Can't wait to see what these does have!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

10 days till the first due date! And I just checked the records from last year....CJ kidded 3 days early so that means it might be only 7 more days!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay! I love your girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

CJ is at day 148 today(accident breeding to her polled son). Tailhead is mush. Does she look on target? The other possibility is she got bred 3 weeks later to my other unrelated buck which might be better anyway. What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. Udder could fill in more but that could happen at last minute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This was CJ's ff last year just 4 days before kidding twins. She's 2nd from the right.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/at...ble-c-acres-2016-kids-img_20160129_091630.jpg


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really wanna say you have 3 weeks just so it's not her son. But I am not so sure.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not used to Boers, but it kind of looks like she dropped....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Well today is CJ's day 150 and she doesn't seem to have changed since the last picture I posted. She didn't get a real big udder with her FF last year. Her mother's udder was always a bit small too. April 17 is also a possible due date so guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

CJ's day 155 is tomorrow! I'm beginning to hope maybe she actually didn't get bred by her son but settled 3 weeks later with my paint boy instead. Although her udder seems fuller and I hardly think she'll wait another couple weeks. Here she is tonight.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here is Lucy at day 147. She's bred to the polled black-dapple-head Boer. Last year she had triplet doelings without enough milk for all 3. I ended up selling 2 as bottle kids. So excited to see what she has this time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It will be interesting with CJ.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think CJ will wait till her next due date.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> I think CJ will wait till her next due date.


I'm just beginning to dare to hope! I would be thrilled to get a polled doeling from her out of the paint buck! Any kids she'd have by her son would not be staying here....might be hermies or worse.:tears: Ligs are still firm today and she's not looking too close yet, day 155 today.

Lucy, on the other hand....is looking more pink in her pooch and teats. Her belly is also much bigger than last time with triplets. Might she actually have quads??:shocked: That would be a first for me! Day 148 today for her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope for you that she doesn't have quads or trips. Twins are the best I hate anymore then that.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hope you're doe got breed from the other buck too!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No kids from these two yet. CJ would now be at day 158 if bred to her son...my hope that he didn't get her is rising! 
For Lucy I had written down nov 7-10 for breeding date so she may only be at day 148 today now. She's looking pretty close. I'm really wondering whether she'll have triplets or more! She's huge! I prefer twins but will take what comes.:smile:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Today is Lucy's day 151! (first pic) Her udder has grown and she's seeming close.
And CJ was NOT bred to her son! she's now at day 145 bred to my paint buck so that's great! No big changes lately for her.(2nd pic)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We have labour!:fireworks: prayers for a good delivery for Lucy!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And her udder is much bigger than last year so hoping she can feed her kids better! I let her raise only one kid since the other two just weren't getting enough.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How is Lucy doing now?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?!?!?!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She had 2 nice big boys! A horned traditional and a polled paint. Will get pics later. It was a bit of a strange labour....she never really got to pushing stage! She was up and down, obviously contracting, and eventually had a long thin string hanging. After another hour or two with no change I decided it's time to go in. She was completely dilated and kid was close and positioned properly. I pulled him out. I bounced her and knew there's another one so about a half hour later I went in again and ended up pulling him too. He was close again but she just wasn't pushing him out. Weird! But all is well and they are doing awesome!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! Congrats


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's Lucy's twin boys. They are so cute! I'm so glad Lucy didn't have triplets or more, as big as she looked! 
Now I'm waiting for CJ yet....day 147 today.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Big beautiful kids. Congratulations.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

CJ had quads today!:fireworks: I expect I'll need to bottle feed a couple but for now they're doing fine getting their colostrum. All are healthy and lively. 2 girls are smaller and then a bigger girl and boy, born in that order. And I think a few are polled. pics later....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Congrats on quads.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! Here's the quads. First 3 are girls and then the boy. First girl and the boy are polled, not sure yet about the 2nd girl. They are all doing great but I'm still waiting for mom to drop placenta. Hopefully soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats on the kids. I have never had quads before. They look great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww they are all so cute and healthy looking! A big congrats!
Don't worry roger I just so happen to have a doe for you! Quads every year and she's black


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hahaha I can't afford to ship her here and she would hate the cold.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute, congrats!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute! I wish one of my does will produce quads!


----------

